# Dubai to Salalah Route



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi All, 

I'm looking at driving down to Salalah, Oman over the four day weekend commencing on the 30th Nov, I'm aware it's roughly 11/12 hours but can anyway advise on the following please?

- Suitable route? is it E66 via Al Ain cross the border onto route 21 down to Oman 
- Can Tourist get visa on the border to enter Oman and How much? My friends have entered grace period today but if we leave on the 29th nov - that will equal to 38 days, is that ok?

Much appreciated for all the advice

Thanks


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

tahir29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking at driving down to Salalah, Oman over the four day weekend commencing on the 30th Nov, I'm aware it's roughly 11/12 hours but can anyway advise on the following please?
> 
> ...


Hello,

Please dont get me wrong, but as it will be long weekend in Oman as well. I believe there would be lot of traffic in the route to Salalah.

Al Ain border (I might be wrong) is only for Emiratis and not be residents, thus please check this requirement.

Your resident visa should be valid for 6 months(but again cross check) for getting Visa on arrival in Oman.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sunder said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please dont get me wrong, but as it will be long weekend in Oman as well. I believe there would be lot of traffic in the route to Salalah.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thank you for the prompt reply. 

- I'm not overly concerned with traffic, throughout the weekend regardless of being In Dubai or Oman there will be traffic. 

- I need to check the route, as the information I have seen online backdates from 2013

- Resident visa not the issue, only renewed couple months ago, as stated my friends are on a visit visa so will they able to get a entry visa to Oman and how much?

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
We drove to Oman via Al Ain Mezyad border cross8ng back in April.
I imagine it will be very busy during the holiday weekend.
I hear the road to Salalah can be a bit hairy!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Steve, 

So GCC residents and tourist can go to Oman via Al Ain Mezyad Border to Salalah? 35 AED to exit and 50/200 AED for visit visa to Oman. We are looking at leaving Wednesday night - two convoys 4x4s. 

Thanks


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

tahir29 said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> So GCC residents and tourist can go to Oman via Al Ain Mezyad Border to Salalah? 35 AED to exit and 50/200 AED for visit visa to Oman. We are looking at leaving Wednesday night - two convoys 4x4s.
> 
> Thanks




Yes mezyad border is open to any nationality, the costs you mention are correct. You might have a better time staying in al AIN on Wednesday night (camping in desert areas or hotel) and getting through the border by 5 or 6am.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Cheers pal, much appreciated - route E44 is for local nationals and route E66 or any nationality heading towards Oman.


----------



## zaika (Aug 2, 2015)

Why don't you take a flight? It is much safer and you would have 24 additional hours of holiday... think about 3 full working days of your salary when you compare the expenses!
I would never drive to Salalah since I read that in particular on the last hundreds of km the road is very bad and dangerous.

Cheers

EDIT: just check here... https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTop...alalah_by_car-Salalah_Dhofar_Governorate.html


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

You don't need 4WD on that road.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I've driven the route from Al Ain down to as far as Haima, a lot of nothing out there. Be careful of the camels on that route as there is no fences keeping them off the road.


----------

